# Oska Vintage



## Andy63 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have acquired a vintage Oska chronograph but cannot find any information ?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome. You will need to post some pictures of the watch, or we're all working blind. If we can see it, someone might be able to start making a few guesses.


----------



## Andy63 (Nov 25, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ljgr1yy60poxyq2/2014-01-12%2011.07.21.jpg


----------



## Andy63 (Nov 25, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rv36mrodub3qr89/2014-01-12%2011.08.07.jpg


----------



## Andy63 (Nov 25, 2012)

Anybody got any history .


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's a typical low-market chronograph from the 1950s, sporting a cam-operated Landeron movement (48?) in need of some care. Have it serviced and enjoy wearing it from time to time ;-)

Regards

Tomcat


----------

